# Your eyes,facial expression and enneatype



## newbie const (Nov 26, 2015)

It is widely acclaimed that eyes are the windows of mind.How does it manifest in one's personality/enneatype?Can you type a person based on their eyes/facial expression?I am sorry for being unable to post my pics here,but if you are interested,you can go and check the profile pic which represents my somewhat happier mode.
However,it is not any individualistic thread,I actually want your opinion on the subject.Come on!


----------



## B0r3d (Nov 26, 2015)

I think I'm 7


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

Idk specifics, all I know is that there is a dude in the PerC member video thread who shares my same Jung/MBTI type and full tritype and we have the exact same mannerisms, gestures, facial expressions, eye movements, tone of voice, etc. I could also predict his answers to the questionnaire about 65% of the time because I would have answered the same way. It freaked me the hell out.

So...yes? Eyes and facial expression can be shared by enneatype. But, idk in this case because he also shared my Jungian type.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

I don't think you can type someone that way. Just like with avatars, sigs, quotes etc...


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

newbie const said:


> It is widely acclaimed that eyes are the windows of mind.How does it manifest in one's personality/enneatype?Can you type a person based on their eyes/facial expression?I am sorry for being unable to post my pics here,but if you are interested,you can go and check the profile pic which represents my somewhat happier mode.
> However,it is not any individualistic thread,I actually want your opinion on the subject.Come on!


Pod'lair has created a system of visual typing that identifies used functions by physiological cues (mainly facial expressions, eyes, gesticulation and voice) and then identifies type basing on combination of physiological cues. It's a development of MBTI.

I don't think it's possible to visually identify enneagram because it seems to be more of an acquired thing than innate.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

From my experience, it's absolutely possible to be able to identity someone's type from their facial profile, however it should be used in conjunction to other cues e.g. body language, habitual expressions, dress style, dairies, and social media for greater accuracy.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

They work like stereotypes, avatars. 

So yes, you can guess someone's type based on that.

Say Happy Birthday to @GIA Diamonds !!!


----------



## Remcy (Dec 19, 2011)

Stackemup Enneagram has videos listed of each type/wing/instinct. I used to browse through it when bored, and soon enough started noticing some patterns/characteristics each type has. Now I use some of the typings on that site as exemplars when I type someone through a Youtube video.


----------



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

I have deep-set grey eyes that flash fire. Alas, I cannot capture this effect in a photo, so no share. 

According to the Michael Teachings, this means I have a Priest soul, if you go for New Age stuff. That's the only correlation to a personality type I've actually found re: my eyes. Oh, and the Fauvres once said I have typically 8ish facial features, but I'm not sure their criteria for that. It's not my eyes alone, though.

In short, I'm open to the _idea_ that the types have a physical manifestation, but I'm not sure the eyes by themselves will tell you much. Facial expression is, of course, highly changeable, so you're better off looking at patterns. Probably even better yet to actually look into the individual's character and mode of operating.


----------



## newbie const (Nov 26, 2015)

B0r3d said:


> I think I'm 7


Your eyes represent possibly 6w7 or 7w6.So/Sx.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

4w3

I cry every day with what feel to me like puppydog eyes with raised eyebrows but seem to be easily mistaken by most others for a death stare with furrowed brows.


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

I agree with @Quang but here is my sample nonetheless.

View attachment 461058


----------

